
How South Africa can become a competitive startup nation like the USA - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2018/09/06/south-africa-startups-investment/
======
beerlord
Perhaps they shouldn't scare off their most productive citizens.

~~~
theandrewbailey
They should start by not seizing private property.

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/lorenzomontanari/2018/08/31/sou...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/lorenzomontanari/2018/08/31/south-
africa-land-seizures-begin-economic-decline-accelerates)

------
eip
Seems like they would need to figure out the food and water situation first.

